# Attitude seed



## Chriswhit123 (Feb 17, 2020)

So I was considering ordering from attitude seed and had a couple questions for them so I emailed to ask about guaranteed delivery and about original breeders packs. I'm confused does there response mean i can ad guaranteed delivery but its worthless shipped to the United states? Has anyone in the us tried to use the guaranteed delivery and did they honor it? I really want original breeders packs, regular seeds and of strains not available in the us like landraces.  here's what they had to say. 

Hi There,



If you would like to add guarantee shipping on to the order the seeds would be removed from original breeders packs and stealthily hidden in some kind of item.

We only ship seeds to United States if customer accept full responsibility for the package in case it does not get to you.



Many Thanks,

[email protected]

The Attitude


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Feb 17, 2020)

appologies for the double post. it kept saying request timed out but i guess it still posted


----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2020)

Seems that way. If you use the stealth shipping option they will resend seeds if they are lost. Otherwise if you want breeders packs they dont guarantee shipping.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 17, 2020)

I used the guaranteed delivery and they resent them, but they got popped at the border again and I said that's it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2020)

Ive ordered several times from attitude, I think I used the stealth option...got my seeds every time...


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

Same here with the stealth option. Original breeders packaging is not available. Their stealth is so good, I thought they didn't send the seeds or they were stolen. Nope just really good stealth.


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Feb 17, 2020)

my worry was the last sentence of the email I received "We only ship seeds to United States if customer accept full responsibility for the package in case it does not get to you." This would lead me to believe that there gonna tell me your in the US so tough luck or am I miss interperting.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2020)

I used attitude a long time ago and like umbra, thought the seeds had been removed from the package. The stealth option is very stealthy. I do not recall that disclaimer when I used them though so it could be a newer thing. My first order was not stealth and I did get the breeders packaging but my mailman gave me a suspicious look when I had to sign for it. You may need to take a leap of faith. I think we all have before.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

US customs can be very good. Nobody is going to keep sending seeds if they keep getting confiscated. I think your expectations are unrealistic. If its a problem order from a US seedbank


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2020)

In many parts of the world, this is still illegal. Did you think it was Amazon and you get your money back if you don't like it ?


----------



## ChuckNorris (Feb 17, 2020)

Just used attitude seedbank a few months back.. got it stealth no problem


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2020)

umbra said:


> Same here with the stealth option. Original breeders packaging is not available. Their stealth is so good, I thought they didn't send the seeds or they were stolen. Nope just really good stealth.



Me too lol. I was like where the hell are my beans. Then I was like, Oh, you sneaky devils you.


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2020)

Take a look at Herbies as well. Great prices and stealth shipping.


----------



## umbra (Feb 18, 2020)

I actually sent them an email. They got back right away and told me what to check. I would normally throw it out, lol


----------



## novitius (Feb 18, 2020)

Attitude and Herbie's have always been good to me about redos. Herbie's reshipped a order two times for me. The mailman refused to put the delivery in the box because a name wasn't spelled right.
 If you ship stealth and want Breeders packs you may need to order yourself a souvenir also. Something size appropriate from their clothing and bags.


----------



## arthurslater (Jul 22, 2022)

2RedEyes said:


> Ive ordered several times from attitude, I think I used the stealth option...got my seeds every time...


The same bro I also ordered seeds from the attitude and I got my seeds.


----------

